# Harrison Ford hurt in plane crash



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Harrison Ford in hospital from a plane crashed on a golf course.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/harrison-ford-injured-plane-crash-n318301


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The plane probably older than he is.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I do hope he is gonna be 0k!!! (I love Dr. Richard Kimble)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Haven't heard exactly what bones he broke.


----------

